# suche 24 Zoll monitor, 120hz, Format 16:10



## =ROG= Pade (15. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich besitze zur Zeit einen 17 Zoll Monitor und hab vor mir einen neuen zu holen. Ich dachte an die größe von 24 Zoll größer nicht. Er sollte 120 hz haben und ein Format von 16:10. Da ich schon viel darüber gehört habe das 16:10 und 120 hz bestens für spiele geeignet sein soll, sollte mein neuer Monitor das auch haben...Der Preis ist mir sekundär. 
Bisher habe ich noch keinen Monitor gefunden der diesen Daten entspricht
Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob das auch stimmt und ob sie für Spiele geeignet sind. Da ich nicht viel Ahnung von Monitoren habe kann ich mir da kein richtiges Bild erstellen was gut oder schlecht ist. 

Freue mich auf Antworten und auf Vorschläge wo man solche Monitore bekommt.


----------



## Kunari (15. März 2010)

Ist 120 hz nicht nur für die neue 3D-Technologie sinnvoll? Ich weiß nicht wie bald da Spiele zu rauskommen werden, die das auch unterstüztzen. Desweiteren brauch man dafür glaube ich auch eine 3D optimierte Grafikkarte. (Eine die die 3D Brillen unterstützt.)


----------



## =ROG= Pade (15. März 2010)

Das habe ich auch gelesen das 120 hz für die 3D-Technologie sinnvoll ist, soll aber auch besser sein als 50-60 hz wenn man es nicht in 3D benutzt.


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2010)

Gibt es aktuell noch nicht

Die Auflösung 1980x1200 @120Hz ist einfach zu viel für Duallink DVI, daher könnte ein solcher Bildschirm nur auf Displayportbasis realisiert werden, dieser ist aber bekanntlich noch nicht sehr verbreitet


----------



## =ROG= Pade (15. März 2010)

Okay sollte man lieber warten oder lohnt es sich momentan einen 24 zoll tft zu holen der spiele tauglich ist?! Wenn ja was meint ihr zu dem ASUS VW246H?


----------



## =ROG= Pade (15. März 2010)

dieser hier soll auch ein guter monitor sein Samsung Syncmaster 2443BW aber er hat nur 5ms...ich habe mir eigentlich 2ms vorgestellt oder macht das kein unterschied?


----------



## =ROG= Pade (15. März 2010)

okay ich werde mir jetzt den P2450H von Samsung zulegen, weil das mit den 16:10 und 120hz noch etwas dauern wird...aber trozdem vielen dank für eure informationen jetzt bin ich etwas schlauer was monitore angeht


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2010)

Ich kann dir den Acer GD245HQ (23,6 Zoll) oder den GD235HZ (24 Zoll) empfehlen- haben zwar jeweils leider nur 16:9 auf 1980x1020 aber 120Hz und eine sehr geringe Reaktionszeit, auch sonst sehr gute Monitore


----------



## Kami84 (16. März 2010)

Ansonsten guck dir mal diesen an:

Eigenschaften von 2233RZ | Displays (Consumer Displays) von Samsung


----------



## soyus3 (11. Februar 2012)

Da es hier dazupasst, gibt es derzeitzeit schon einen 16:10 Monitor größer 24 Zoll für 3D Vision, oder dem Nachfolger, falls der schon da ist, bzw. mit Kepler kommt? also 120 Hz?
würde auch einen normalen 3D für iZ3D auch nehmen, aber das einzigste was ich dazu anfind ist:
Hyundai W240S, 24" 
Dieser fällt bei mir aber leider raus, da ich gut 1600 für Rechner mit Ivy und 660 oder 680 rechne. Somit hätte ich noch bis 2400 einen Spielraum, den ich maximal nicht überschreiten will.

Derzeit läuft ein 24 iiyama b2403ws, den ich gern mit der Zeit ersetzen will, da dieser zum Fernseher mutiert.
Mir wäre auch schon geholfen, wenn jemand einen ungefähren Zeitrahmen nennen könnte, bis wann einer in der Klasse kommen sollte,
wünschenswert in den ersten Aprilwochen  , da ich nicht unbedingt noch einige Jahre weiter ohne 3D leben will.

Wenn nichts in absehbarer Zeit kommen sollte, könnte mir wer sagen, ob es Softwaremäßig machbar ist, z.b. Skyrim, Darkfall Online mit
Wrap 1200VR oder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OLCFMBWT6I oder http://www.siliconmicrodisplay.com/st1080.html oder http://www.zeiss.de/C1256A770030BCE0/WebViewAllD/655C799982FF7397C1257790003F5F6B
in "3D" zu spielen? also wirklich, nicht nur ne Press Demo 

Weiters welche der Brillen ist besser? Wrap und das Sony teil sind nicht echt 720p, das ST1080 ist echts 1080p...
aber das sagt leider nichts darüber aus, wie sie dann wirklich sind im gebrauch, besonders mit den Nachrüstbaren oder ihn ihnen verwendeten Trackern für Kopfbewegungen.

Hoffe mir kann wer helfen


----------



## Ooli (11. Februar 2012)

würde mich auch interessieren, da ich arg am Überlegen bin zwischen 1200VR und dem ST1080...

Beide haben KO Kriterien, einmal die kleine Auflösung des 1200VR und andererseits das fehlende Head-Tracking beim ST1080 und die 10% Transparenz der Umgebung was man aber vielleicht überkleben und das Tracking nachrüsten kann.
TrackIR5 aber leider find ich dazu kaum was, bezüglich Spieletauglichkeit im Vergleich zu den fix verbauten Teilen.

Wäre mal schön sowas in ner PCGHW zu lesen, wenn wirklich keiner hier sowas mal getestet hat.

Ich erhoff mir davon, früher oder später, Spiele so spielen zu können:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnbUsgJpKqs


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2012)

Mir fällt kein Monitor mit 16:10 und 120Hz ein. Die Modelle was ich kenne haben alle 120Hz.


----------

